
LibreSSL 2.3.3 - based2
http://ftp.openbsd.org/pub/OpenBSD/LibreSSL/libressl-2.3.3-relnotes.txt
======
nickpsecurity
Wow, that's the simplest release notes page I've ever seen. Alright, well,
good work to LibreSSL team on continuing to improve an important piece of
software. :)

